# HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€



## Toco (20. April 2011)

*HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*

Hallo erstmal an alle!
also meine elementare frage ist ob es ein unteschied macht ob ein full hd display verbaut ist oder nicht beim zocken und inet surfen?! kenne mich leider nicht mehr so gut aus in der notebookbranche. 

suche ein gutes notebook zum zocken (sollte auch im nächsten jahr noch fähig sein) und multitasking (Inet, Progs, adobe etc) und einem super display. Sollte nicht zu groß sein (unter 18zoll). Display kann ruhig verspiegelt sein da ich es nur in geschlossenen räumen benutze. 
sollte nicht zuuu schwer sein. keine 4-5kg... preis bis 1000 euro, drunter wäre natürlich super! aussehen ist egal...

hatte schon selbst gesucht aber es ist einfach eine übergroße menge die ich nicht überblicken kann.


----------



## SaKuL (21. April 2011)

*AW: HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*

Ich nutzte ein Notebook, welche noch das "alte" 16:10 Format nutzt, des weiteren hat es bei nur 15,6 Zoll eine relativ hohe Auflösung von 1680x1050, aus meiner Sicht ideal zum Spielen und zum Surfen.
Zum Spielen braucht man bei einem Notebook aus meiner Sicht kein Full HD Display oder ähnliches, aber bei Surfen ist es von Vorteil.

Hier mal ein paar Vorschläge von mir:
ASUS X5MSV-SX316V (90N1QYF68N193AVLH51) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
eher geringe Auflösung, aber für Gaming sehr geeignet
ASUS N53JQ-SZ137V (90NZUA638N1312VL151/90NZUA538N1312VL151/90NZUA538N1312VL151F) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
hohe Auflösung, noch besser für Gaming geeignet, teuerer

Das es sich um die selbe Marke handelt ist keine Absicht


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2011)

*AW: HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*

Full HD ist natürlich nicht nötig zum zocken, es gibt ja auch genug Leute, die sogar nen "großen" TFT haben mit nur 1680x1050. Und ein Notebookdisplay ist ja nochmal kleiner. Zudem braucht man für mehr Auflösung auch eine bessere Grafikkarte, was grad bei NBooks teurer wird.

Bei nem 17-Zöller ist es halt auch ne Geschmackssache. Das Bild ist mit FullHD halt feiner, bei manchen Spielen ist das Sichtfeld größer - aber "nötig" isses nicht. bei 15 Zoll find ich es sogar schwachsinnig, aber es gibt auch Leute, die selbst bei 15 Zoll unbedingt FullHd wollen - mein Bruder hat so ein Nbook, und weder er noch ich finden das sinnvoll, es wird alles nur viel kleiner fargestellt, man muss ständig in Anwendungen was umstellen, damit es groß genug ist - das hat an sich keinerlei Vorteile unserer Meinung nach und sieht, wenn man die Schrift usw. dann vergrößert, auch nicht besser aus als eine geringere Auflösung.


----------



## belle (21. April 2011)

*AW: HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Laptop? Er ist leistungsstark, bietet gute Qualität und ist außerdem recht günstig.
Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## SaKuL (21. April 2011)

*AW: HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*



belle schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem Laptop? Er ist leistungsstark, bietet gute Qualität und ist außerdem recht günstig.
> Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


 
Wo ist denn ein Vostro zum Gaming geeignet?
Das ist wie ein Thinkpad zum Benchen zu nutzen.
Ich muss Herbboy recht geben


----------



## belle (21. April 2011)

*AW: HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*

Wieso das? Ach ja, stimmt, die alten Dell XPS Laptops mit Ageia PhysX PPU waren für Office, weil Dell ja keine Zocker-Laptops baut. 

Die Hardware ist fast die gleiche wie bei deinem ersten Vorschlag, dem Asus ASUS X5MSV-SX316V, nur eben mit beleuchteter Tastatur und Win 7 Pro statt Home (die Radeon 6630 ist vergleichbar mit Geforce GT525).
Dein zweiter Vorschlag ist komplett sinnlos. Beim ASUS N53JQ-SZ137V ist ein Quadcore verbaut, der mehr Strom benötigt, beim Zocken in dem kleinen Laptop heiss wird und veraltet ist. Wenn man jetzt 'nen Laptop kauft, nimmt man einen SandyBridge. Da eignen sich die i5 Dualcore mit Hyperthreading am Besten (viel Leistung, geringer Verbrauch). 

EDIT: Ein weiterer Vorschlag:
Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50BNkk, GeForce GT540M 1024MB (LX.RAZ02.132) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Er ist ähnlich schnell wie der Dell, nur eben mit Nvidia Geforce GT540 Grafikkarte (bisschen schneller), ob er auch eine beleuchtete Tastatur bietet, weis ich nicht.

Der hat zwar einen Prozessor der Vorgängergeneration (trotzdem sehr schnell), ist aber mit einer ausgezeichneten Grafikkarte bestückt:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a617645.html

Ein Full HD Display ist bei einem Laptop völlig unnötig, da den mobilen Grafikchips sowieso die Leistung fehlt um in dieser Auflösung flüssig zu zocken (es sei denn du willst 1500€ und mehr ausgeben oder alles auf "niedrig" stellen).


----------



## Toco (21. April 2011)

*AW: HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*

super! danke für die tipps. die modelle sind echt gut. ich werd mir die mal genauer anschauen. 
haben die alle den neuen sandy bridge chip? hab keine lust demnächst wieder zum händler laufen zu müssen. hab zurzeit ein macbook (2007) und hatte nur probleme damit...


----------



## belle (21. April 2011)

*AW: HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*

Das MSI hat noch keinen SandyBridge, von denen die ich empfohlen habe. Allerdings reicht dessen Leistung genauso, da dafür der Takt höher ist. Ich kann keine Aussagen zur Qualität machen, bin mit meinem MSI aber zufrieden.


----------



## SaKuL (21. April 2011)

*AW: HD Display wichtig zum zocken? + notebook suche 700 - 1000€*

MSI ist sehr zu empfehlen, ich nutzte seit 2 Jahren ein MSI GT627 und alle Spiele laufen noch super


----------

